

You’re being secretly tracked with facial recognition, even in church - uptown
http://fusion.net/story/154199/facial-recognition-no-rules/

======
cafard
Yes, obnoxious. But 30 churches? A couple of years ago, I cam up with an
estimate of 30 churches (and two synagogues and two Buddhist temples) along
16th St, NW, in the roughly six miles between the White House and the Maryland
line. It's a bit rash to say "even in church" if there are 30 churches in the
whole of the US doing this.

